# Model Identification



## castntin (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello all, first timer here! I could use some help with identification of a fairly large scale model I just acquired. For what it is, a lot of work went into by someone. Wingspan right at 36"'s. They didn't fool around with light gauge tin, it's fairly thick. A lot of pop rivets used in construction. Paint pretty good shape. I'd like to know what I have hanging. Any ideas, is WWII or earlier.
Thank you.


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2014)

This is something that was going to look like the pre-war Boeing P-26A Peashooter. 

Boeing P-26 Peashooter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## castntin (May 1, 2014)

Thank you so much for your helping hand!


----------

